# Rear Derailleur won't stay in1st gear



## alexb650 (Mar 2, 2009)

Instead, it skips up and down between 1st and 2nd gear.

I did some searching in the forums here and it appears as if the general cause for this is a bent derailleur hanger. Well, I have an older heckler so it doesn't have a replaceable hanger. The lbs inspected it and told me that everything looks straight. I also inspected the derailleur and I can't visually see anything bent. It's a sram 9.0 SL so most of the derailleur is some form of plastic composite. 

I've tried playing with cable tension as well. too loose and it won't got into first at all. too tight and the grip shift just clicks into 2nd gear. It's not the limit screw either because I can set it to fully open and still no difference.

I have tried this with two different rear wheels and cassettes and the problem still persists. 

any suggestions? I'm out of ideas.


----------



## Walt Dizzy (Aug 18, 2003)

*Dirt in cable housing?*

Worn out derailleur body?

Ask on the drivetrain forum.

Walt


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

The 9.0 SL was not known for its durability. It is very possible that there is enough play in the pivots that when the derailleur is at full extension (as it would be in first gear) that it simply can't hold that position. If you have access to another 1:1 derailleur...you may try swapping them out to see what happens.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

Replace everything  go get your self a X.5 Derailleur and some new cables and housing and see how that works for you. Sounds like a adjustment issue, and it is so warn out you cant get it in the correct position for it to work.


----------



## alexb650 (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks guys. I will start looking at a new derailleur. any recommendations for something light?


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

Sram X-9 http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/12...Derailleurs/Sram-X.9-Rear-Derailleur-2008.htm


----------



## mntlion (Aug 30, 2005)

max/ min limit screws?

odds are it is worn out, but just check that too.


----------



## alexb650 (Mar 2, 2009)

mntlion said:


> max/ min limit screws?
> 
> odds are it is worn out, but just check that too.


low limit screw only pushes in when you tighten. so, i'm pretty sure that's not the problem.


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

What happens when you leave the shifter in top gear (smallest cog) and just pull the cable to move the rear derailleur to 1st gear (largest cog)?

The derailleur must have an enourmous amount of play or the shifter cable is slipping at the clamp bolt.


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

Take a little slack out of the cable with the barrel adjuster, see what happens.


----------



## The Hired Wrench (Nov 6, 2008)

easy. slide rivets let go at the knuckle. 

great derailleur in her day. wasnt much lighter than it out there for us. its day, im afraid, is here.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

If it seems to happen in relation to the shock cycling, it may be due to insufficient length in the frame-to-stay piece of cable housing.


----------

